# H21-100 vs H21-200 vs H23-600



## thepep (Sep 19, 2008)

Can someone explain the major differences between these three boxes or point me in the right direction? I have one of each. The H23-600 was just received as a promotional replacement and it was defective after one day of use. They tried to charge me for a service call which I refused to pay. Instead they shipped me a replacement receiver which I received yesterday. It works perfectly accept it won't receive HD channels.

Called Directv back and this customer service rep set up a service call for free. Said he did not know why the last one tried to charge me.

I did all trouble shooting myself and determined that it was definitely the box. As a last resort and even though the H23-600 has a built in BBC, I decided to try the BBC from my H21-200 on the H23-600. Lo and behold, all HD channels worked perfectly!!!! Well to conclude the story, I noted on the back of my new, replacement box that it WAS NOT another H23-600, it was a H21-100 so that explains why the BBC was needed but not included.

So I have one defective H23-600 that is being mailed back to Directtv, a perfectly working H21-200 w/ BBC and a replacement H21-100 w/out BBC.

I am trying to decide if I should call Directtv and ask them why they just sent me an outdated receiver to replace the brand new state of the art receiver that was defective. What are the significant differences between these models?

Thanks for any replies!!!

Steve


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The -100 is made by who ever bought RCA/Thompson.
The -200 is made by Samsung
The H23-600 is made by LG
I have a H21-200 and believe the -100 is "just" another maker.
I don't know what's in or not the H23-600 verse the H21, but unless it had an OTA tuner, I wouldn't think there is anything "better" about it than the "not so old" H21.
A good working receiver is better than a newer broken one [IMO]


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

The H23-600 has a built-in BBC, so there's no Ka-lo converter "boxlet" dangling off the back of it.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

In any event you will get what you get, even if you ask they have no control over what gets sent out.


----------



## lowe41 (Mar 10, 2006)

My H20-600 got replaced and I got an H-21-200 today. I have not hooked it up yet. Grentz is right, you or the people on the phone have no control over what you are sent.


----------

